# TheAnabolicInsider's Accountability Blog.



## anabolicinsider (Mar 31, 2013)

Hello everyone. Although I haven't posted here as often as I would like. I am adding a accountability blog here so that I will post more. Keep posted, I will add more tomorrow when I am at my laptop.


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 31, 2013)

Accountability for a training log?or a blog?


----------



## anabolicinsider (Apr 1, 2013)

Documenting my journey of growth  

Sent from my HTCEVOV4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Prototype (Apr 1, 2013)

Nice. Sub'd. Good luck and looking forward to following along.


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 1, 2013)

cool, subbed in.


----------



## js1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Good luck


----------



## anabolicinsider (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks! Still trying to figure out why one of my posts says I posted it 12/31/1969 lol... I don't have a delorean.

Nor did I invent the internet.

Sent from my HTCEVOV4G using Tapatalk 2


----------

